# Fiesta ST confirmed for USA for 2013: 5 doors, 200 hp, 34 mpg



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

The Focus ST sounds really good to me but I don't like the over the top styling. The Fiesta ST looks better imo, could make a great commuter car if not too expensive.

I assume we get the Recaro seats too.

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/11/26/ford-expanding-fiesta-line-with-high-po-st-frugal-1-0l-ecoboost/


----------



## fivepointnine (Jul 21, 2011)

I really wish we could get the 2 door version that Europe enjoys!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

As much as I want to like the Fiesta, I hated the interior when I sat in one. The low-resolution orange pixels on the information screen looked positively 1980s. And what's with crappy little screens that try to look like the car has built-in nav? I'm sure its because the european version offers navigation so the dash has a big hole in it.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> As much as I want to like the Fiesta, I hated the interior when I sat in one. The low-resolution orange pixels on the information screen looked positively 1980s. And what's with crappy little screens that try to look like the car has built-in nav? I'm sure its because the european version offers navigation so the dash has a big hole in it.


Fords usually disappoint in person.


----------

